# Extended Pola Depot for narrow space



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

I needed a depot building for my layout and as I had no room for full size 1:20 scale deep building (see my last post of my layout under tracks, trestles & bridges section, titled "Kitchen window to carport" ) I had just a narrow platform with a shelter that I wanted to replace this with something more D&RGW and narrow in width.
So I purchased an old assembled Pola Depot, last made sometime in the nineties I believe and not available any more. It's narrow width suits my location but the very short length that makes it look toy like, rather than a proper D&RGW building, but it was in scale and had the right basic features so I decided to buy it and modify it.
I disassembled the kit with "brute force and ignorance" in to it's separate parts and decided that if I joined the back wall to be part of the front wall it looked much better so I did this and made a longer back wall to replace it out of Acrylic. I won't ever see the back wall so it has no windows or features at all, the only thing you see now is front and the sides.
A completely new acrylic roof with Banta Models shingles, new freight doors for one end and then a full repaint with a few signs, train order signal and outside lights attached as well as some very simple interior detail.
Now I have a depot my next project is to extend the area for the building back deeper into the garden to house this for best visual effect.
The pics show the Pola Depot as it was, then a couple of shots when finished that I think transformed the depot into something more realistic.
Russell


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

It looks really good!

Jason


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Glad you like it ddrum31, it's not the only Pola Kit I have extended to look better. Here are some pics of my engine shed that started out years ago as a very short single track European Pola Kit ( only three windows long) and I lengthened it and double tracked it by utilizing 3 Pola kits.
The long side is three std Pola wall lengths ( 3 windows per length ) and the short side is two standard Pola lengths. I decided on a staggered entrance look to show off locomotives better and looks more 'interesting' than just an even double entrance.
Now it looks less European with a new corrugated vented iron roof with interior supports and a more realistic repaint. I also moulded the bottom two stone courses and made resin castings to extend the height to accomodate my K36, only just, and other 1:20.3 scale loco's . It now suits both scales I work in namely the 1:20 scale American and 1/32 scale French as well some Australian Narrow gauge that you can see in the "inside the shed" pic.
Sadly Pola kits are no longer available but they are great for "kitbashing" so I hope I inspire some to seek out old kits and give them a new lease of life.
Russell


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work! I really like the look you have achieved.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

excellent work, for both of the kitbashed models. Taking what you have and modifying to make it work, just like in the real world. Great job
Dennis


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Definitely like the looks of them.


----------

